# Indian Stick Fighting Manual



## Zujitsuka (Jul 6, 2003)

I thought that you Arnis guys would find this interesting, click here, www.the-exiles.org/manual/lang/lang.htm


----------



## arnisador (Jul 6, 2003)

Yes, definitely!


----------

